# Ventilador - dimmer quemado



## janston (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema con un turbo ventilador. Se le ha fundido una parte del variador de velocidad, asi que carezco de datos de un diac y una resistencia y por eso recurro a ustedes. 
Este es el circuito:

Desconozco la potencia del motor, pues no tiene datos.

Encontre este otro circuito: http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

Me conviene colocar resistencias de distintos valore e intentar salvar el dimmer que tengo? o el circuito del enlace soportaria un motor de ventilador de 16"? En un ventilador algo antiguo, de unos 25 a 30 años.

Cual otro dato con gusto se los brindare

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2014)

DIAC´s Cualquiera que consigas te sirve.

La resistencia prueba con una de 6800 a 10000Ω 1W


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Lámparas de bajo consumo llevan un diac celeste


----------



## janston (Ene 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lámparas de bajo consumo llevan un diac celeste



esta perfecto, pero nunca en la vida me fije si vienen varios tipos o son todos iguales los diacs


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2014)

Son todos distintos (habrá de unas siete tensiones cercanas) pero para el caso todos iguales

Sinó ponele un neon sin la resistencia serie


----------



## janston (Ene 12, 2014)

Bueno, cierren el tema nomas. Opte por la facil, comprar un dimmer nuevo. De esos modulos para ventilador de techo que van en el espacio de una llave. Funciono perfecto y no hizo falta renegar con partes electronicas.

saludos


----------



## pigma (Ene 21, 2014)

Por lo general el diac es DB3 (32voltios) y la resistencia de 2k2 ohms.


----------

